# Vertex V-Link Wireless Controller



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi folks, I'm hoping someone here could help me find one of these.

it seems nobody currently has one in stock at the moment but I'm looking for a *Vertex V-Link Wireless Controller* for my Vertex LED fixture that enables to control the lights/schedule thru wifi:










Any leads/info would be greatly appreciated -- thanks!


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Call Flavio at Advanced Reef Aquatics


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

fury165 said:


> Call Flavio at Advanced Reef Aquatics


Thanks fury just left Flavio a message to give me a call back. cheers.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

You can order it direct from Proline Aquatics in Vancouver.


----------

